# Concert South of Boston, Sunday 6/19



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Concert includes Marianna Martines' Sinfonia, Chaminade's Flute Concertino, and Beethoven Piano Concerto #3.

Both the Concertino and the concerto feature Ariel Ziqian Wang as guest soloist.

Concert is in North Easton, Massachusetts on Sunday 6/19 at 4:00 PM. See attached flyer for details.


----------

